# ثلاثة كتب تعليمية خاصة بالتحكم بواسطة الهواء المضغوط من شركة Festo هام جدا



## إلى فلسطين (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني :
هذه الكتب مستوى مبتدأ وهي الكتب المعتمدة من شركة فيستو الألمانية والرائدة في هذا المجال , الكتاب الأول : كتاب الأساسيات
الكتاب الثاني : كتاب التمارين
الكتاب الثالث : كتاب الرموز والمصطلحات .
طبعا الكتب رائعة جدا ومزودة بالصور التوضيحية , لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
وانشاء رح انزل المستويات اللاحقة تباعا


----------



## الرفاعي (24 يوليو 2008)

اين الكتب يا سيدي


----------



## فراس بشناق (24 يوليو 2008)

اكرر قول اخي الرفاعي
اين الكتب يا سيدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م احمدميرغني (24 يوليو 2008)

اين الكتب يا اخي العزيز


----------



## abdo_mansour (24 يوليو 2008)

where is it


----------



## volda (24 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد انها ستكون رائعة و مفيدة
ولكن ارجو ان يتم رفعها في اقرب وقت 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الغالي 

ولكن ارجوا رفع الكتب لتعم الفائده


----------



## المهندي م (25 يوليو 2008)

اخي الغالي ... اين الكتب ,,, وبالانكليزي where is it ,,, وبكل لغات العالم اين هي هذه الكتب ,,, محتاجيهه ضروري الله يخليك


----------



## الرفاعي (25 يوليو 2008)

يا زلمه وين الكتب
طال شوقنا اليها


----------



## فرج فركاش (26 يوليو 2008)

,وين الكتاب يااخى الكريم /????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## mohkoraym (26 يوليو 2008)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الكتب ياعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم


----------



## إلى فلسطين (14 أغسطس 2008)

آسف كتير يا جماعة حقكم علينا , بس الكتب حجمها اكبر من المسموح ارفاقه بالمشاركة حد يعلمني على طريقة رفعها عن طريق لينك أو اي شي تاني وتكرموا وانا اسف رة ثانية 
ز


----------



## الرفاعي (15 أغسطس 2008)

يا سيدي اضغطها وان لم يتم لك الامر حملها على احد مواقع الهوست ما عدا الرابيد شير استخدم 
depositfiles.com
او مواقع الاستضافة العربية


----------



## فرج فركاش (15 أغسطس 2008)

وين الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (16 أغسطس 2008)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## رشيد التونسي (16 أغسطس 2008)

*الحل*



إلى فلسطين قال:


> آسف كتير يا جماعة حقكم علينا , بس الكتب حجمها اكبر من المسموح ارفاقه بالمشاركة حد يعلمني على طريقة رفعها عن طريق لينك أو اي شي تاني وتكرموا وانا اسف رة ثانية
> ز


you can use winRAR to split the folders into smaller ones and so you can upload them.
But I don't think they exceed 200Mb(the limite size for free hosting with the rapidshare).
But I think you mean i takes time to upload them 
So we'll be waiting for them


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة لحد الآن ما حدا اعطاني طريقة عملية لرفع الكتب


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u eng. rasheed


----------



## إلى فلسطين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين إخواني المهندسين انا اسف مرة تانية الملفات جاهزة تفضلوا ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
هذا الكتاب الأول - text book -
p_textbook_basic.rar - 6.73MB


----------



## إلى فلسطين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

وهذا الرابط للكتاب الثاني - كتاب التمارين - للمستوى مبتدأ
p_workbook_basic.rar - 2.58MB
وهذا رابط كتاب الأساسيات 
http://www.zshare.net/download/1911568866db02db/]p_transparencies_fundamentals.rar - 3.00MB[/URL]
أعطونا رأيكم مشان ننزل المستوى التالي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييرا اخي الكريم

بس ياريتك تعمل موضوع بالكتب الثلاثة حتى يراها الجميع بدل ما ماحدش واخد باله من ردك


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الكتب يا اخي الكريم...
نرجو رفعها مرة اخرى للاهميه....


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو المعذره..........جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شوقتنا يا اخي وين الكتب؟


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اسف يااخي لاني تسرعت في الرد قبل ان افتح الصفحه الثانيه 
ويا اخي جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## عمارالتعدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أكرر ما قاله الزملاء أين الكتب


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الروابط موجودة في الصفحة الثانية , طيب رح انزل الموضوع من أول وجديد شو رأيكن


----------



## احمد عامر (21 مايو 2009)

ابوس ايدك ارفع كل الكتب اللي فاتت واللي بعد كده تاني علي ال 4shared


----------



## sleman sho (16 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير بس وينون


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 فبراير 2010)

تم قفل الموضوع نظرا لعدم تحميل الملفات وكذلك عدم متابعة صاحب الموضوع من يوم 24-09-2008 حتى الآن 
دمت بخير وتوفيق من الله والله يهدى صاحب الموضوع


----------

